# Bits and Pieces



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi, 
My ageing MH is an Autotrail Sioux, of 1986 vintage.
While exploring the van after buying it, I discovered that it had blinds which pull up, as well as fly screens which pull down.
Problem is that the clips that hold the blinds up by securing them to the fly screens are all broken, as my Grandson found them in with the tools.
I have tried to get replacements, but cannot find anyone who keeps them in stock after all these years. Any help would be gratefully received.
Regards, Bob


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Blinds*

Hi

It might be a case of working with what you have. Is there any way you could make use of Velcro or press studs?

Russell


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Russell,
Thanks for the suggestion.
Last season I made do with wire from the greenhouse, cut it into the required length, and bent it into a [ shape. this locked the blinds to the flyscreen, and held well enough, but they kept getting lost. Lucky I had made two for each blind, when one sufficed for all but the lounge. Guess it's not being realistic to hope any store would keep old stock for so long.
As they say, necessity is the mother of invention.
Thanks anyway.Regards,
Bob


----------



## 89338 (May 20, 2005)

Bob

Not familar with your MH, if it is american given that you have posted this under the RV section , have you asked Linda at stateside she will help you if she can I am sure.

Regards

lampie


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Dreamcatcher
I think you have the year wrong...........judging by you illustration it should read Autotrail Sioux *1896*


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

badger said:


> Dreamcatcher
> I think you have the year wrong...........judging by you illustration it should read Autotrail Sioux *1896*


Hi Badger, 
When I hit a hill, it feels like 2 horsepower. Still, I don't have to worry about speed cameras.
Bob

Lampie,
I don't know how it got in American RV section, as the only American connection is the Autotrail model name.

Regards, Bob

 Note: Moved by mod to Parts and Accessories


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi
Try

>>Here<<

they may have some or be able to point you in the right direction

Steve


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

Hi Steve,
Only just caught up with your post.
I have scoured the site without finding anything close, but found loads of useful items which I either need, or soon will.
Thanks

Bob


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Bob
No problem
I hope you keep finding thinks....Oh and have a deep pocket :lol: 

Steve


----------



## sersol (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Dreamcatcher,although I don't have any contact details to hand the 2 companies that may be about to help are "CAK TANKS" they are in Kenilworth & "Burdens" they used to be in Kettering.
Burdens used to do these parts as I have purchase some myself (many years ago).
Gary


----------



## RainDancer (May 24, 2005)

Hello dreamcatcher

Have a look at this web site http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/homepage.aspx
It may help. I have been told that magnum used to take old stock from Autotrail who was just up the road from them. Even if you can't get the window catches the coloured rubber strips which you have on you van may need changing one day and I think this is the only place you can get them from. I used to have an 1989 Apache which I called Dreamcatcher. It was a super van and I shed a tear when I changed.

Hope this helps.


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

sersol said:


> Hi Dreamcatcher,although I don't have any contact details to hand the 2 companies that may be about to help are "CAK TANKS" they are in Kenilworth & "Burdens" they used to be in Kettering.
> Burdens used to do these parts as I have purchase some myself (many years ago).
> Gary


Hi gary,
I've looked on their website, without success, so I guess I'll make do and mend.
1 wire coathanger will keep me going for a year or two.

Bob


----------



## 100626 (Aug 20, 2006)

RainDancer said:


> Hello dreamcatcher
> 
> Have a look at this web site http://www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk/homepage.aspx
> It may help. I have been told that magnum used to take old stock from Autotrail who was just up the road from them.
> ...


Hi Raindancer,

I've checked but I'll make do with bent wire for now.Regards, 
Bob


----------

